# Advice?



## Jakdaw (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a 2 year old double register APHA, AQHA gelding. He was in some shows a futurities last year (I didn't show him though) and I would like to show him in the future but I have no idea how to go about it? Any advice?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

What are you wanting to show him in? Or is that what you're asking?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you have trainer? Do you know what kind of showing you are wanting to do? english/western? halter?

If you work with a trainer, he or she will be able to assess you current riding level and assess your pony/horse.

Do you have any ideas as to what kind of showing you would enjoy?


----------

